# Livery West Berkshire ?



## Donnie Darco (19 December 2013)

Hi

Am looking for DIY livery in and around Newbury, West Berkshire (looking at 10 miles max each way from town centre )

Need not very good grass (fatty), nice people, half decent hacking and a floodlit school 

Help! Any suggestions appreciated!  pm if you'd prefer 

Thanks in advance!

DD x


----------



## charlie76 (21 December 2013)

Boot farm in bradfield  Southend?


----------



## Irishbabygirl (22 December 2013)

Hello! 
We've got space at our yard in Inkpen - about ten minutes west of Newbury? 
We do have lots of grass though! No school but there's one two mins down the road for hire, and hacking is amazing! And I'm there so lovely people! 
Not happy anymore where you are?


----------



## KateLowe (26 June 2016)

Hello - appreciate this is an old thread but would be very grateful if you would let me know if you have / know of any livery spaces in Inkpen / nearby? Looking for part, without good turnout, one nice gelding. 

Thanks!


----------



## KateLowe (21 July 2016)

Hello - does your yard have any spaces at the moment please? Would love to find somewhere in Inkpen but really struggling! Thank you!


----------

